# ***FREE BSH T-Shirt***



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Call in today and receive a free BSH LOGO T-Shirt with an order of $169.99 or more!!!


----------



## ocellaris (Sep 6, 2009)

Came in here hoping there was an actual free t-shirt involved


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sure there are some goodies we have for your car that you would like.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

So, do I get one with my engine mount? If they ever come to existence...


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

i just installed my rsb today ... wish i coulda got a t with that


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i missed it. I wanted CAI for my 09 jetta.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ENRGZR said:


> So, do I get one with my engine mount? If they ever come to existence...


You read my mind!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Fresh back from waterfest!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and still nothing about mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Sale still running til Aug. 5th!!! Don't forget the free t-shirt with an order of $169.99 and above!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sale still running til Aug. 5th!!! Don't forget the free t-shirt with an order of $169.99 and above!!!


 if the mounts ship before then... do we get shirts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

if it's a phone order before Aug. 5th then yes


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> if it's a phone order before Aug. 5th then yes


 i/we ordered the MOTOR MOUNT for the 2.5 engine in about early february... it still hasnt shipped. 

so, if it were to ship before the deadline... would we get shirts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

For the Win!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Sale ends soon!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

*1 week left in our Summer Sale, Ends 8/5!!! up to 15% off all BSH products!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

*summer sale ends thursday!!!*


----------

